# Interview with Mr. Liu Jingru



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2012)

Interview with Mr. Liu Jingru, Cheng Style Baguazhang expert from Beijing




> Famous Xingyiquan master, Guo Yunshen, defined a power development theory that can be used to classify Neijia styles. According to Guo, one should first develop Obvious Power (Ming Jin), then proceed to Hidden Power (An Jin) to achieve the highest level - Neutralizing Power (Hua Jin).
> 
> Xingyi practitioners start from Obvious Power, that's why Xingyi can be succesfully used in fighting already after three years of practice. Taiji from the very beginning works on highest level power - Neutralizing Power. Since it is not preceded by Ming Jin and An Jin stages, it is so difficult to find proficient Taiji practitioners who have fighting skills. As the saying goes, "Taiji does not go out for ten years (e.g. only after ten years one is able to use it in fighting)". If Xingyi can be compared to elementary school and Taiji to university, then Bagua is high school.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 11, 2012)

Very important power development and transfer, is what jumped out at me. I mentioned it else where that it is important that an art becomes more relevant to us as we age.

Most physical activity eludes us as we age because of the changes our bodies go through. But it seems that most if not all Chinese arts takes this into account very nicely if we dedicate our self to it. 

Nice interview, thanks.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 11, 2012)

Great article interesting bit about the difference in the
Original palm.


----------

